# Texas Bluebonnets



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

The hubs and I decided to take a little road trip to see the Bluebonnets. Im a native texan and my spring doesn't seem complete unless I can see them.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Great pics Patti! Simply beautiful!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

That picture of you in the flowers is a good one!!!I always wanted to go to Texas to play with the armadillos and see the Texas long horn steers.Or go to Florida and swim with the manatees and now I want to go to California and lay on the beach with the seals.When it comes to wildlife,Ohio is boring.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They are amazing looking. I wonder why they are so hit or miss in other areas.

CQ, you can go to TN to see the dillos. We had them running in our fields all the time there. I see a whole lot less of them here than I did there.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm sure that the Texas temps and soil conditions are the perfect medium for the blue bonnets. They will grow here in southeast ok but no further north that I know of.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

chickenqueen said:


> That picture of you in the flowers is a good one!!!I always wanted to go to Texas to play with the armadillos and see the Texas long horn steers.Or go to Florida and swim with the manatees and now I want to go to California and lay on the beach with the seals.When it comes to wildlife,Ohio is boring.


I stand on this fishing pier in this cove and the water is about 6 feet below my feet and I see manatees frequently. Oh yea, and alligators. I think chickens would be more fun than any of that


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

nannypattyrn said:


> I'm sure that the Texas temps and soil conditions are the perfect medium for the blue bonnets. They will grow here in southeast ok but no further north that I know of.


Beautiful pics!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Here's a few more pictures .


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

So the blue bonnets are a big deal in Texas.It's neat to see the people come together over nature.Just stand there and admire the beauty...Do the blue bonnets have a scent?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Bluebonnets are the state flower of Texas and they are spectacular to see all over the state. They have kind of wild but some what pleasant smell. They can sure trigger allergies though.


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

We had a ton in our yard and now they are all dead. They lasted just a few weeks.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

That's sad, Austin! They are still in full bloom around Ennis.


----------

